# Quest for Mass - 4day Split.



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

2nd time round, 2nd time lucky!

was gunna do wendlers but stuck to what i know best

been lifting 8months now, will be kicking on 9 on the 1st decemeber.

started off at 15stone, got down to just over 13stone and now im looking to hit over 190lbs natural lean but BIG.

Im 16, 5 foot 9 and 184lbs. Chubby a bit still.

15inch arms flexed, 24.4 icnh quads, 16inch calves and a 44icnh chest.

Lifts - Deadlifts - 160kg x1, DB Press 45kg's x3 OHP 50kg x4 and Squat 110kg ATG x1

Diet, starting 01-01-13

100g oats, 500ml milk.

100g cooked steak, 75g (dry) rice

300g cooked chicken, 75g (dry) rice

1 tin tuna, 2 slices brown bread

Train

2scoops protein, 500ml milk , 75g (dry) white rice

1scoop protein, 500ml milk.










So I have decides finally on all my exercises needed for me to built mass, I react really well to volume. That's why I combined FST-7s and German volume training. Let the doms commence and mass build!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

first step to becoming a champion, making sure your foods prepped and ready for the days/day to come!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

you sure your macros add up?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

zack amin said:


> you sure your macros add up?


i forgot to mention that all meal dont add up to 3400 calories exactly but i will probly through fruit and veg in to make up for the extras

the above makes 2757calories 280g pro, 53fat and 279carbs


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

so today, today was just nothing but progresion for me, enjoyed it loads!

hammer strength - 40kg x12 60kg x10 80kg x8

flat dbs - 35kg x6 40kg x5 45kg x5(pb on reps) <- was just unbelievable easy! loved it!

inc flies - 17.5kg x8 20kg x8 22.5kg x7 <- all of them a pb from the start!

top cable flies - 20kg x10 25kg x8 30kg x8

bottom cable flies - 15kg x10 20kg x8 a25kg x6 (pb)

decline bench - 70kg x8 80kg x6 90kg x5 95kg x4 (pb on reps, not sure?)

pec dec failure - 30kg x15 20kg x15 15kg x20

i like a BIG, INTENSE workoutm just love them! 15minutes cardio on stepper and abs done to!

also @GreedyBen and @ItsaSecret this is my journal now, your the only to i know who followed the last one lmao


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> i forgot to mention that all meal dont add up to 3400 calories exactly but i will probly through fruit and veg in to make up for the extras
> 
> the above makes 2757calories 280g pro, 53fat and 279carbs


throw 5 eggs in per day on top of that brodini


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> throw 5 eggs in per day on top of that brodini


you mean like the 6egg omelete ive just decided to chuck in at brekafast time? lmao

im eating one now i thought it would do good before my oats


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

pictures added, if i could get the photos from my first journal i thinking ive added more width, a bigger quad and oh more purple fvcking stretch marks!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

You're 16, knocking out lifts bigger than me, and already have more size on you than me.

Not sure why I bother! :cursing:

Looking good bro, in a few years you'll be a right unit.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Best of luck mate


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

empzb said:


> You're 16, knocking out lifts bigger than me, and already have more size on you than me.
> 
> Not sure why I bother! :cursing:
> 
> Looking good bro, in a few years you'll be a right unit.


Ditto! Lol

Oh God, I'm over twice as old too! Fml

Good luck with it, mate.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

empzb said:


> You're 16, knocking out lifts bigger than me, and already have more size on you than me.
> 
> Not sure why I bother! :cursing:
> 
> Looking good bro, in a few years you'll be a right unit.


cheers mate, i love my lifts even more when i see things like that, cheers once again!



Mark2021 said:


> Best of luck mate


cheers mate



Monkey skeleton said:


> Ditto! Lol
> 
> Oh God, I'm over twice as old too! Fml
> 
> Good luck with it, mate.


cheers mate, without sounding cocky or osmething but seeing responses like this and the firts on above just make me enjoy my stregth and motovate me more! thanks


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

back and biceps!

dead lifts - 80kg x10 120kg x7 150kg x3

barbell row - 40kg x15 50kg x12 60kg x10

db row - 40kg x5 40kg x5 40kg x5

lat pushdown - 15kg x16 20kg x10 25kg x9

lat pull down - 50kg x8 50kg x8

db curl - 15kg x6 17.5kg x6 20kg x6 (each weight is weight of one db)

preacher curl - 30kg x8 30kg x6 30kg x6

ez bar - 20kg x8 20kg x8

reverse ez bar curl - 20kg x8 20kg x8

was really tired going in to workout today, wasnt the strongest ive been either and just wanted it doen with but never the less i still put as much effort as possible in!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

You're workouts also have a crazy amount of exercises!

It's definitely working for you though mate, I'd be worried about over doing it with that much all on one day mind, you said you're tired and I'm not surprised with that amount, less is more sometimes  (Kind of hard to take advise from me seriously as you're bigger and stronger I guess :lol: )


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

empzb said:


> You're workouts also have a crazy amount of exercises!
> 
> It's definitely working for you though mate, I'd be worried about over doing it with that much all on one day mind, you said you're tired and I'm not surprised with that amount, less is more sometimes  (Kind of hard to take advise from me seriously as you're bigger and stronger I guess :lol: )


Yeah my workouts are bigger than others but I did try doing shorter 3 or 4 exercises before and I just gave up and thought fvck this. I feel like I am growing more when I sort over train it. Judging by your avi I can see more muscle on you than me! I like the advice or critique of my workouts, makes me re look them


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Db shoulder press - 22.5kg x10 27.5kg x8 30kg x8 30kg x7

Seated military - 40kg x8 50kg x7 55kg x6

Front raise - 7.5kg x10 10kg x10 10kg x10

Barbell shrugs - 70kg x10 90kg x10 100kg x8 70kg x10

Shoulder cross over - 15kg x8 15kg x6

Ohp - 20kg x6 30kg x8 35kg x8 40kg x6

Bar pushdown - 50kg x10 60kg x8 70kg x6

Rope pushdown - 35kg x8 40kg x8 40kg x8

Close grip - 60kg x6 60kg x8 60kg x7 65kg x6

Tricep pushdown machine - 30kg x10 35kg x10 40kg x10

Skull crusher - 25kg x8 30kg x8 35kg x5 (dead stops)


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

no the best picture, really you can see the two botto, heads, a slight split and theyre pretty wide from the front but hey. its my first calf picture

also earlier i done 15minutes stepper and abs


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

small for now said:


> i forgot to mention that all meal dont add up to 3400 calories exactly but i will probly through fruit and veg in to make up for the extras
> 
> the above makes 2757calories 280g pro, 53fat and 279carbs


when im counting calories and many people its better to be as close as possible to your full numbers, not close enough then adding in bits and bats, potentially causes a slight downfall, so try keep ontop of that, your doing well tho for 16 your workouts are coming along well, take it your bulking?

youd also have no problems if you upped your protien and dropped your carbs slightly, but thats down to you, everything looks ok tho


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah, I had the downfall last time but this time I have counted the calories up with 5eggs in the morning in. The extra calories come from like an extra egg or two in my shake that I don't count up either

I hit over 300g protein before and for some reason my stomach crippled in pain but with how they're measured out now I find its easier when I'm eating

Legs later on, can't wait! Squats, squats and even more squats!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Leg press

100kg x20 150kg x15 180kg x10 205kg x6

Squats

60kg x10 80kg x10 90kg x8 95kg x7 100kg x5

105kg x3 110kg x2

Laying leg curl

30kg x12 35kg x10 40kg x8

Straight leg db deadlifts

30kg x8 32.5kg x10

Standing calf raise machine

120lbs x30 140lbs x30 160lbs x30

Calf press

100kg x20 100kg x30

Walking out the gym and all I could think was 'ow ow ow ow'


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

small for now said:


> Leg press
> 
> 100kg x20 150kg x15 180kg x10 205kg x6
> 
> ...


Good going mate, just caught up with this!

If you can squat 100kg x 5 I'd start at that weight after warming up and doing a few reps of maybe 60kg

I told you before that you are already outlifting quite a few people on here!

Good luck buddy! Be as accurate and as consistent as you can with the cals, then you'll be able to really notice the difference of an extra 500cal or less carbs etc, get to know your body and how it reacts to certain foods/meal timing.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

whats your bf% on those pics matey? and how are the atg squats treating you?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Good going mate, just caught up with this!
> 
> If you can squat 100kg x 5 I'd start at that weight after warming up and doing a few reps of maybe 60kg
> 
> ...


Will that help building strength starting there? I always think I have to build myself up, other wise I doubt myself at doing it and just constantly think negative going into it, yeah I like being able to here that! Makes me feel better about myself strength wise!

My calories are acurate now, there's a few adjustments to diet and now I'm like 100calories off, my timing has just became spot on for me personally, every 3 hours or so apart, otherwise I'm sat bloated with stomach cramps,


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> whats your bf% on those pics matey? and how are the atg squats treating you?


I don't have the slightest clue, I can see abs a little wehn flat on the morning, there's a seperation between hams and quads, also the qauds have little dents and such in them as they seperate more. Probly could see more with a tan but I may invest in some calipers to find out!

There treating my good strength wise but other than that there a right pain in the ass! Still crippled today


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

1.1kg of steak, 1.2kg of chicken - all fresh from tesco for 9quid, not bad!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

small for now said:


> Will that help building strength starting there? I always think I have to build myself up, other wise I doubt myself at doing it and just constantly think negative going into it, yeah I like being able to here that! Makes me feel better about myself strength wise!


Yes it will mate, you can do a decent amount of reps with 100kg+ so use that as your starting point rather than wearing the muscles out working your way up in increments. Warm up, do a warm up weight set or two then go for 100kg x 4-6reps. I'm sure you'll be squatting 150+ in no time the way you are going:thumbup1:


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Yes it will mate, you can do a decent amount of reps with 100kg+ so use that as your starting point rather than wearing the muscles out working your way up in increments. Warm up, do a warm up weight set or two then go for 100kg x 4-6reps. I'm sure you'll be squatting 150+ in no time the way you are going:thumbup1:


definatelyy going to try this, everything yuou suggested before was some good advice! cheers ben


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Hammer strength - 40kg x20 60kg x10 90kg x6(pb)

Flat db - 35kg x6 40kg x6 45kg x4 (disapointed)

Inc fly - 17.5kg x10 22.5kg x8 25kg x6 (pb)

Dec bench - 70kg x10 80kg x10 90kg x8 100kg x5 (pb, buzzing with that!)

Top cable fly - 20kg x10 25kg x10 35kg x8

Bottom cable + 10 press ups (after each set)- 15kg x10 20kg x10

Abs done, hated this - thought I'd of done better!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

deads - 60kg x12 100kg x10 140kg x5 165kg x1 (pb, fvck yeah!)

close grip pulldown - 50kg x10 60kg x10 70kg x6

barbell row - 60kg x8 60kg x8

bent over db back fly - 10kg x10 10kg x10 10kg x12

straight arm pushdown - 15kg x15 20kg x8 25kg x7

db curl - 15kg x8 17.5kg x7 20kg x6

ez curl - 20kg x10 25kg x10 30kg x8

reverse ez curl - 20kg x10 20kg x10 20kg x10


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Better PBs than me ('cept squat) but you've been lifting for less time and 4 years younger :cursing:

Seriously good going mate, what routine(s) did you follow before a 4 day split? Or have you always done it this way? Have some reps :thumbup1:


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

I like how you're pyramiding the weight. My progression from here was to recruit a spotter and get him (or her if you're lucky) to assist you all the way up when you're failing, and then control the negative back to your starting point. This is an ideal way to penetrate the deeper fibres 

From a dietary point of view, close to 3500kcal is decent - your calorie intake is pretty clean too, nice one. Check this 3500kcal diet plan >> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/blog/gold-standard-meal-plan-3500kcal/

Tom


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Better PBs than me ('cept squat) but you've been lifting for less time and 4 years younger :cursing:
> 
> Seriously good going mate, what routine(s) did you follow before a 4 day split? Or have you always done it this way? Have some reps :thumbup1:


 Damn, I love that! Well I love it on my behalf not yours lmao

I had not much sense with routines, before my first journal I once went 6weeks without a single day off, cardio nearly everyday and weights everyday and when I joined here I done 6 or 5days a week with no real sense of organisation

Ill happily have some reps! 

also done 20minutes incline walk yesterday, forgot to add


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

DiscSupps said:


> I like how you're pyramiding the weight. My progression from here was to recruit a spotter and get him (or her if you're lucky) to assist you all the way up when you're failing, and then control the negative back to your starting point. This is an ideal way to penetrate the deeper fibres
> 
> From a dietary point of view, close to 3500kcal is decent - your calorie intake is pretty clean too, nice one. Check this 3500kcal diet plan >> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/blog/gold-standard-meal-plan-3500kcal/
> 
> Tom


Yeah a spotter is hard for me to get now, my training partner had different ideas of training so I'm now a lone wolf so to speak and my gyms constantly empty now with the bad weather

Cheers for looking in, will check that link out at home!


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Keep up the good work  Look forward to more updates.

Tom


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

top half of my back



this is today, bottom one is 3month ago.. are the deadlifts paying off or not?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

seated military behind head - 40kg x10 50kg x8 60kg x5

db raise - 10kg x10 12.5kg x10 15kg x0

ohp infront of face - 40kg x8 50kg x5 50kg x5

db shrug - 27.5kg x10 30kg x10 32.5kg x10

close grip press - 60kg x10 65kg x5 65kg x5

bar pushdown - 50kg x6 60kg x6 65kg x7

over hear rope extension - 35kg x8 35kg x8 35kg x8

dips - me x5 me x5

such a sh"t session


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Not feeling much for leg today.. WHAT THE FVCK IS GOING ON

well im still going to tear this **** up!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

leg press - 100kg x10 150kg x10 180kg x8 210kg x8

lying leg curl - 30kg x10 40kg x10 45kg x8

squats - 60kg x5 100kg x5 100kg x5 105kg x5 110kg x5(pb on reps)

leg extension - 50kg x8 40kg x8 30kg x8 20kg x10 10kg x10

calf raise machine - 300lbs x16 300lbs x16 400lbs x15

calf press - 120kg x30 120kg x30 120kg x30


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

weighed myself in a fasted stae this morning, just under 14 and half stone!

im saying this is going succesfull especially when im loooking leaner!

im also using creatine now, got some yesterday aswell as some more glutamine


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

chest has been moved to tomorow, may not be able to make monday but this just assures that i get it done


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Scratch that last comment, switching my plans to tomorow and keeping my gym sessions organised

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

hell yea they are paying off, you don't have an hourglass figure anymore pal, good job, i used to be like that, with really fat hips, now they are still quite fat but nothing to cry over lol, they'll all go within time 

and im liking the squats bro, 3rd exercise and u got a rep pb? grats.

over this next two or 3 weeks my strength should explode lol, stopped running the dnp now


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> hell yea they are paying off, you don't have an hourglass figure anymore pal, good job, i used to be like that, with really fat hips, now they are still quite fat but nothing to cry over lol, they'll all go within time
> 
> and im liking the squats bro, 3rd exercise and u got a rep pb? grats.
> 
> over this next two or 3 weeks my strength should explode lol, stopped running the dnp now


damn, fat hips im starting to see the good side of these going

cheers mate, definetely loving them myself

when you come off? havent been able to open subscribed threads on tapatalk and cant seem to find the tw*t


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> damn, fat hips im starting to see the good side of these going
> 
> cheers mate, definetely loving them myself
> 
> when you come off? havent been able to open subscribed threads on tapatalk and cant seem to find the tw*t


I came off juice 8 weeks ago mate, came off dnp 2 days back. so ill probably be getting real heavy and strong soon lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> I came off juice 8 weeks ago mate, came off dnp 2 days back. so ill probably be getting real heavy and strong soon lol


you still feeling bad from the shut down? and bet the heat feels better now, not like you were lifting heavy anyway :lol:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> you still feeling bad from the shut down? and bet the heat feels better now, not like you were lifting heavy anyway :lol:


kind of, i feel good, but my libido isnt there, can get a rock on when i wanna tho. but im just avoiding touching myself, letting that **** build up lol, and yes feels wonderful to be cold again lol, still be a few days till that **** is properly out of me though


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> kind of, i feel good, but my libido isnt there, can get a rock on when i wanna tho. but im just avoiding touching myself, letting that **** build up lol, and yes feels wonderful to be cold again lol, still be a few days till that **** is properly out of me though


least its looking up man, thats why i couldnt do that sh*t i get a soppy wet bed at night in winter cos im that warm, never mind dnp


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> least its looking up man, thats why i couldnt do that sh*t i get a soppy wet bed at night in winter cos im that warm, never mind dnp


lmao its ****ing disgusting, im going to buy new a new quilt and pillow set cos of it.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> lmao its ****ing disgusting, im going to buy new a new quilt and pillow set cos of it.


how long did you run 250mg for? did you make it to the 500mg


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> how long did you run 250mg for? did you make it to the 500mg


Yeah i think i did 250mg for about 9 days, 500mg for 7? then 250 for 2.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Flat DB - 25kg x10 35kg x8 40kg x6 45kg x5 and failed the 47.5kgs due to a man failing to lift it up to my hand

Inc flies - 20kg x10 22.5kg x9 25kg x8

Decline bench - 70kg x10 90kg x10 100kg x8(pb on reps) 107.5kg x4 (pb altogether)

Top cables - 20kg x10 25kg x10 35kg x6

Bottom cable - 15kg x10 15kg x10 20kg x10

Pec dec - 45kg x20 40kg x15 35kg x15

Abs done, was a half decent session and was buzzing with my decline bench, love how my stregth is going and also to think 3weeks ago I was flying with the 12.5kgs!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

good job on the db flats pal, pretty ****ing strong lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> good job on the db flats pal, pretty ****ing strong lol


Cheers mate, I did want the 50s before christmas but that's looking more unlikely, even though I feel I could do them


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Cheers mate, I did want the 50s before christmas but that's looking more unlikely, even though I feel I could do them


jumping up weights in dumbbells is a bitch lol lose like 3-4 reps every 2.5kg


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> jumping up weights in dumbbells is a bitch lol lose like 3-4 reps every 2.5kg


realised that when i first moved onto 40's lmaoo


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

deads - 60kg x10 100kg x10 140kg x6

lap pull down - 50kg x10 60kg x8 80kg x6

lat pushdown - 20kg x10 25kg x10 25kg x8

row machin - 30kg x10 40kg x10 50kg x5

bent over row machine - 20kg x10 50kg x

rear flys - 10kg x8 10kg x10

preacher curl machine - 30kg x10 40kg x10 50kg x8(pb)

seated isolation curl (db) - 10kg x10 12,5kg x7 10kg x10

ez bar curl - 30kg x8 40kg x6 45kg x5(pb)

21s on bottom cabe curl straight bar - 25kg 35kg (first time doing them, i think?)

top cable curl (like the pose) - 20kg x10 15kg x10

15minutes treadmill incline walk


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

OHP Infront - 40kg x8 50kg x7 50kg x5

Seated Miltary Behind - 40kg x8 50kg x6 60kg x6

Front db raise - 10kg x10 12.5kg x7 15kg x6

Front shrugs(barbell) - 70kg x10 90kg x7 100kg xz

Rear shrugs(barbell) - 70kg x10 90kg x9 100kg x8

Face pull - 30kg x10 40kg x10 60kg x8

Arnie Press - 20kg x6 22.5kg x6

Skull crusher - 30kg x10 30kg x10 30kg then straight away close grip x10 each time, straight after the set. (Super setted)

Bar pushdown - 50kg x10 60kg x10 70kg x8

Rop pushdown - 30kg x10 r0kg x10 30kg x10

OH V Bar cable extension - s40kg x10 40kg x10 40kg x10

Pushdowns - 30kg x12 40kg x10 50kg x8

Abs done.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Traps sore so no legs but my Iron Asylum knee wraps came!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

That's also because I can't have a squat bar on them


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Swear my immune system is low, no matter how much vit c I have a day I still manage to catch the worst flu ever! Never the less here's legs with 3 new pbs

Squat - 70kg x5 90 x5 100kg x5 110kg x5 115kg x5 (pb)

Leg press - 100kg x15 150kg x10 225kg x5 (pb)

Leg extension - 50kg x10 60kg x8 70kg x8 (pb)

Leg curl - 40kg x10 45kg x5 30kg x10

Stand calf raise - 300lbs x20 360lbs x20 400lbs x20

Leg press calf raise - 125kg x20 125kg x50 125kg x20

20minutes high incline work, knees also feel so much better with these wraps!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good journal, impressive thread for a youngster!

Subbed :thumbup1:


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Cheers mate


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Good journal, impressive thread for a youngster!
> 
> Subbed :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Well today I manned up and benched flat, my shoulders/wrists are back to normal and I can do it!

Flat bench - 70kg x10 90kg x8 100kg x5 first 2 PBs on reps, last one PB all together)

Decline bench - 70kg x10 90kg x10 105kg x5 110kg x3 (pb on the whole last set)

Incline fly - 20kg x8 22.5kg x8 27.5kg x8 (pb last)

Top cabe crossover - 20kg x10 30kg x6 35kg x5

Bottom cables - 15kg x8 20kg x10

Single arm pec dec - 40kg x8 35kg x8

Abs done, walking home a happy chappy


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

some strong benching matey  probably close to my current strength haha


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Good work mate. Where are you training at?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> some strong benching matey  probably close to my current strength haha


Cheers dale, been wanting to bench for ages but had no strength on my shoulders (always seemed to feel like the muscle was scraping across the bone) and is yours still taking the p*ss outa you?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Jon.B said:


> Good work mate. Where are you training at?


one month im in steel city and one month im where i am now (dont actaully know name)

you at iron asylum in redcar?, taking a guess with the avi vest


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Cheers dale, been wanting to bench for ages but had no strength on my shoulders (always seemed to feel like the muscle was scraping across the bone) and is yours still taking the p*ss outa you?


not sure mate ill bench tomorrow. but im doing it flatback now, want to actually build my chest. as opposed to just lifting a lot of weight


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

small for now said:


> one month im in steel city and one month im where i am now (dont actaully know name)
> 
> you at iron asylum in redcar?, taking a guess with the avi vest


Yeah iron asylum mate, been training there for a year or so. Keep to the hardcore back alley gyms and you will get big!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

so yestefdays back and bicpes - no dead, bad back!

row machine - 35kg x10 45kg x8 50kg x6

barbell rows - 50kg x10 60kg x8 70kg x6(pb)

handle lat pull down - 40kg x10 50kg x10 50kg x8

wide lat pull down - 50kg x10 60kg x8 80kg x4

lat pushdown - 20kg x10 20kg x8 20kg x8

db curl - 15kg x8 17.5kg x5 20kg x5

ez curl - 30kg x8 40kg x8 45kg x6

preacher seated - 30kg x10 40kg x10 50kg x8

21s - 25kg 35kg


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Was no gym yesterday but shoulders/tri's today not to long cos I'm ****ed from work.

Seated military - 50 x8 60 x6 65kg x4

Shrugs (rear superset with front) - 50kg x20 50kg x20 50kg x20 (20reps either side)

Front raise - 10kg x10 12.5kg x8 15kg x6

Shoulder press db - 25kg x8 27.5kg x6 32.5kg x5

Bar pushdown - 50kg x15 60kg x8 70kg x6

Rope pushdown - 30kg x8 35kg x8 40kg x8

Oh rope extension - 30kg x10 30kg x10 30kg x10

Pushdowns - 40kg x10 40kg x10 50kg x8


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Leg extension - 50kg x10 62.5kg x10 72.5kg x8

Romanian deadlift - 60kg x10 60kg x10 60kg x10

Squats - bar x5 70kg x5 90kg x5 110kg x5 120kg (pb) x5

Calf raise - 90kg x20 90kg x19

Then I had like a crunching pain in my calf and thought **** this I aint risking an injury.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

you'll be interested to know that i just started juicing again today lol. **** it. blasty time mate special things will occur!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> you'll be interested to know that i just started juicing again today lol. **** it. blasty time mate special things will occur!


you fully recovered from the last cycle then? cruisng on test? good luck bro


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

2.5kg of chicken bought today, should last next week

also with christmas coming up and less gym time around this month ive opted for a quick cut diet until im back im back training week in and week out


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> you fully recovered from the last cycle then? cruisng on test? good luck bro


nah aint recovered started to crash again why i just went back on lol ha


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Abs done, chest followed

Flat bench - 70kg x10 100kg x5 105kg x3 90kg x3

Dec bench - 70kg x10 90kg x8 100kg x5 110kg x3

Inc flies - 22.5kg x8 25kg x6 27.5kg x5

Top cable - 25kg x8 30kg x6 35kg x6

Pec dec - 40kg x8 45kg x8 50kg x8

Hammer strength frop set - 70kg x8 50kg x8 30kg x8

Kept reps low, trying to keep strength whilst on less carbs. Not gunna update diet as its only for this month. Back bis tomorow


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Had no back and bis yesterday, I never got triceps done cos gym closed early and closed yesterday.

Db press - 25kg x8 27.5kg x8 32.5kg x6

Front raise - 10kg x8 17.5kg x6 20kg x5 (pb, **** yeah was painful)

Stood rear delt fly - 10kg x10 12.5kg x8 15kg x6

Seated military - 40kg x8 50kg x6 40kg x8

Db shrug - 30kg x10 30kg x10 30kg x10

Palms facing in shoulder press machine - 40kg x8 40kg x8 40kg x10

Was certainly burned out, loved it - possible one of my favourite shoulder sessions to date.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

New straps from body extreme, new skull candys from hmv. - I am ready to smash some deadlifts tonight.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Deads - 60kg x10 100kg x10 140kg x5

Bent barbell row - 60kg x10 80kg x6 100kg x5 (pb)

Lat pull - 55kg x10 65kg x8 80kg x6

Underhand lat pull - 40kg x10 45kg x10 50kg x10

Lat push down - 15kg x10 20kg x10 20kg x15

Bent over db row - 30kg x10 27.5kg x10 27.5kg x10

Lat pull rear - 40kg x10 40kg x10

Ez bar - 30kg x10 40kg x5 45kg x5

90 degree seated curl db - 7.5kg xf 7.5kg x6 7.5kg xf

Hammers db - 15kg x7 17.5kg x6 20kg x6

Seated preacher - 30kg x10 30kg x10

Bottom cabe bar curl - 20kg x10 35kg x10


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Got some olimp eaa's and aninmal cut today from body extreme.

The two polish blokes are beats!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

squats (paralell, knees are achey as) - 70kg x10 100kg x10 110kg x8 120kg x6

leg extensions - 50kg x10 62.5kg x8 75kg x7 9pb)

leg curls - 35kg x10 40kg x8 25kf xfailure

db sldl - 25kg x10 27.5kg x10 32.5kg x8

calf raise stood - 100kg x20 100kg x20

calf press - 160kg x30 160kg x30

13g eaa/bcaa

close grip - 60kg x10 60kg x8 60kg x6

v bar pushdown - 50kg x10 60kg x10 70kg x6

oh rope extension - 35kg x10 35kg x8

rope pushdown - 30kg x10 35kg x10

that olimp taste like ****! urgh.

1 packet of animal cuts this morning to


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Had my second packet just now!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

good job lad that squats getting up, mines finally getting back to where it was lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah I just wish I coulf go all the way down

140kg x12 damn that sh*ts hot


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Yeah I just wish I coulf go all the way down
> 
> 140kg x12 damn that sh*ts hot


well before i did 180x3 and then 140x13 after so not quite back 100% but we will be very shortly!!!!!! (however that being said, that was low bar, this high bar, im stronger low bar  )

7 weeks i want 140kg incline, 7 weeks maybe 220 squat? 260 dead i hope.. lets ****ing do this ****!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Flat bench - 70kg x10 90kg x8 100kg x5 105kg x4

Decline - 70kg x10 100kg x5 110kg x4

Inc flies - 20kg x6 25kg x6 27.5kg x6

Pec dec - 40kg x10 50kg x10 60kg x8 30kg to failure

This was Monday.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

With abs afterwards

Today - 3mile run


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

All ready for tomorrow

That saw was a present, 2 scoops for starts


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

****kkkkkkkk! The following was ****!

Deads - 60kg x10 100kg x10 140kg x2

Lat pull - 50kg x10 60kg x9 80kg x7

Underhand lat pull - 50kg x8 - 3sets

Yates row - 60kg c10 100kg x3 90kg x5 60kg x7

Db double row - 27kg x10 30kg x8

Then I couldn't be fooked, form was bad to - cant wait to hit the cals from Monday onwards!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I feel my development has stopped a little so I'm checking diet for mass over and the way I train and when I train. In also going to adapt to doing more forearm work Good luck to me!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Monday - Chest/Biceps/Abs

Tuesday - Back/Forearms/Calves

Wednesday - Deltoids/Traps/Hamstring

Thursday - Quads/Tricep/Forearms/Abs

Very different to my current routine, very volumey to (you will see next week!) also with FST-7 involved at least twice a big body part, thanks to @Cutandjacked explaining these


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

that's what I'll be hitting on new diet straight up, all measurements of back of packets and then added on my fitness pal


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

DB shoulder press - 24kg x8 32kg x8 32kg x5

DB raise - 10kg x15 18kg x7 20kg x7

Upright cable row - FST-7 at 40kg 30 seconds rest

Ohp - 50kg x10 50kg x8 50kg x7

DB shrug - 30kg x10 2 sets

DB preacher - 10kg x10 right arm x15 left arm

Front pose cable curl - 15kg left arm 10kg right arm 3sets of 10 reps

Bottom one arm cable curl - 10 reps right arm and 15reps left arm, 3sets

Abs afterwards, new gym on Monday, new routine, new diet and hell a new everything!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Diet, starting 01-01-13

100g oats, 500ml milk.

100g cooked steak, 75g (dry) rice

300g cooked chicken, 75g (dry) rice

1 tin tuna, 2 slices brown bread

Train

2scoops protein, 500ml milk , 75g (dry) white rice

1scoop protein, 500ml milk.

@ItsaSecret what you think you of this now?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

you're natural, you need fats in ur diet. throw away some carbs n get some eggs in  trust me, it really effects ur natty test lvl.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> you're natural, you need fats in ur diet. throw away some carbs n get some eggs in  trust me, it really effects ur natty test lvl.


I thought 98g would be sufficient?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> I thought 98g would be sufficient?


oh christ didnt kno wu had that much ye thats fine lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> oh christ didnt kno wu had that much ye thats fine lol


It's mainly from 1 and half litres of milk lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> It's mainly from 1 and half litres of milk lol


u drink full fat ****? i opt for skimmed even on bulk lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> u drink full fat ****? i opt for skimmed even on bulk lol


Yeh I love that ****


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Yeh I love that ****


doin tonight? having some fun with mates or not bothering urself?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> doin tonight? having some fun with mates or not bothering urself?


Not bothering, quiet night in with girlfriend - used to be first to have fun and **** but now I couldn't care

How about you?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Not bothering, quiet night in with girlfriend - used to be first to have fun and **** but now I couldn't care
> 
> How about you?


gonna get ****ed up and wind up going home with some girl i went with 2 weeks back lollll fun time


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> gonna get ****ed up and wind up going home with some girl i went with 2 weeks back lollll fun time


Pmsl wonder how many other people have the same idea


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Chest

Flat bench - 70kg x10 90kg x8 100kg x4

Incline bench - 70kg x8 80kg x5 70kg x6

Incline db fly - 22kg x6 22kg x6 18kg x7

Top cable fly - 20kg x10 25kg x8 15kg x30

Pec dec - FST-7 @ 30kg, 12reps and 30second rest

Seated DB curl - 10kg x7 12.5kg x7 15kg x7

DB preacher - 15kg x6 15kg x6 15kg x6

Low pulley single arm curl - 20kg x10 25kg x7 15kg x10

Abs done to, extra 5 reps in each curl for the left arm


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

So I have now uploaded all my routines in picture form, let's fvcking do this


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

On bus to gym, wasn't there yesterday as all buses weren't running.

Back, forearms and hams!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Didn't like the whole planned workout, from now on ill just do it there and then incorporating 10 x 10 and FST-7s still

Deadlift @ 60kg 10sets of 10reps

T bar @ 50kg 5sets of 10reps

DB row - 30kg x8 30kg x8 32kg x8 32kg x8 36kg x8

Rear shrugs @100kg FST-7 with 12reps

Wrist curl DB - 15kg 3sets of 20reps

Reverse curl - 20kg 3sets of 20reps

Standing ham curl 20kg x12 15kh x10 15kg x10

SLDL 69kg x8 69kg x8


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Db front raise 12kg x10 16kg x8 20kg x6

Military press - 40kg x10 50kg x10 60kg x5

OHP/Front shrug superset - 50kg/25kg x10 and this was repeated for 10sets! Super pumppp

Upright row - 40kg FST-7s x12

Side db raise - 10kg x10 8kg x8

Dips - me x8 me x10

Sigle arm bar pushdwon - 20kg x10 25kg x8 30kg x6

Db kickback - 12kg x8 10kg x8 10kg x8

Single arm pushdown machine - 25kg x10 25kg x10 25kg x10

Seated calf raise/standing calf raise superset - 50kg/50kg x15 for 3 sets

Calf press - 60kg for 3 sets of failure.

Sat on the bus feeling exrtremely sick right now


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> gonna get ****ed up and wind up going home with some girl i went with 2 weeks back lollll fun time


this did not happen though lolzzzz


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

1venom1 said:


> this did not happen though lolzzzz


:{


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Squat - 60kg x10 80kg 100kg x7

Leg extension - 25kg x10 30kg x15 45kg x12

Hack machine squat - FST-7 @ 50kg 12reps

Leg press - 100kg x12

Then ****ed off, getting really bad migraines now and could stand no longer in there


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

empzb said:


> You're 16, knocking out lifts bigger than me, and already have more size on you than me.
> 
> Not sure why I bother! :cursing:
> 
> Looking good bro, in a few years you'll be a right unit.


but maybe the form isn't that great.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

lickatsplit said:


> but maybe the form isn't that great.


Mine? I make sure I get form spot on before moving up a weight or if my forms slightly off I move down a weight for form because I feel the body's built more on form than big weights


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Ion way to gym now, last day of training early as back at work tomorrow


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

As said before j normally use a smith machine to bench flat but today I switched to barbell bench and with no spotter I was a little cautious

Flat - 60kg x10 70kg x10 80kg x8 90kg x4 100kg x1

Incline - 50kg x10 50kg c8 50kg x7 60kg x5 50kg x5

Top cable fly @ 20kg 10sets x 10reps

Bottom cable fly FST-7 @15kg 10reps

Incline DB fly - 10kg x10 15kg x8 20kg x6

Top cable curl - 15kg x10 3 sets

Bottom single arm curl - 15kg x8 3sets

DB hammer - 15kg x10 18kg x6 20kg x7

DB curl drop set - 14kg 10kg 8kg x8reps


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Lat pul down, really wide - 50kg x10 60kg x10 80kg x8 (PB reps)

Db row - 37kg x6 37kg x6 28kg x15

Rear shrug - 100kg x15 3sets

Low pulley/high pulley row superset - 40kg x10 40kg x10 40kg x10

Standing leg curl - 10kg x10 3sets

Lying curl drop set - 20kg, 15kg & 10kg x10

Wrist curl db - 14kg x15 3sets

Reverse curl - 20kg x15 3sets


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Shoulders yesterday.

OHP(machine)/ Front shrug super set - 50kg/25kg x10 for 5sets.

Military - bar x10 40kg x8 60kg x5

Upright row - FST-7s at 40kg x10reps

Front rasise drop set - 25kg/20kg/16kg/10kg x6

Side raise - 8kg x10 for 3sets

One arm bar pushdown - 25kg x10 3sets

One arm pusdhown machine - 30kg/25kg/20kg x10

Db extension one arm - 10kg x10 for 3sets

Seated calf - 22kg/44kg/66kg/44kg/22kg


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh and I'm just over 15stone


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lickatsplit said:


> but maybe the form isn't that great.


rofl love people who bash stronger lifts cos of form.

good job on reaching 15 stone mate.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> rofl love people who bash stronger lifts cos of form.
> 
> good job on reaching 15 stone mate.


Yeah that got me on the defensive side lol

I'm a tad over 15 1/2 stone, was well chuffed. Been getting compliments all week, my favourite was "what you juicing"


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

good progress bro keep up the hard work


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Yeah that got me on the defensive side lol
> 
> I'm a tad over 15 1/2 stone, was well chuffed. Been getting compliments all week, my favourite was "what you juicing"


hahah fuc me. i get something similar... but i guess its different since i am on gear ha.

i think my weight has dipped a little bit. since dropping dbol. ill weigh myself tomorrow i think ill be 16'10 ish.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> hahah fuc me. i get something similar... but i guess its different since i am on gear ha.
> 
> i think my weight has dipped a little bit. since dropping dbol. ill weigh myself tomorrow i think ill be 16'10 ish.


Could be the dbol water weight? Still a good weight to be at


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Could be the dbol water weight? Still a good weight to be at


surprisingly still 17 stone lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Haven't been well for days now, going to try chest and bis tonight see how that goes


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Haven't been well for days now, going to try chest and bis tonight see how that goes


im finally getting better now after almost a god dam month lol.. think i caught a cold as soon as i lost t he first one -.-....


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Its a right cvnt, been stuck in bed for days.. Can't even attempt to do legs til thursday when I'm fully done with this cold


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Chest and biceps.

Flat bench - 60kg x10 70kg x10 80kg x8 90kg x5 100kg x5

Incline - 60kg x8 60kg x8 70kg x5 60kg x8

Top cable - fst-7s @15kg, 10reps

Bottom cable - 15kg x10 20kg x10 25kg x5

Hammer curl - 15kg x10 18kg x8 20kg x6

Db curl - 12kg x10 15kg x8 18kg x6

Single arm curl pulley - 3sets, 10reps @15kg

Top double arm curl - 3sets, 10reps @ 15kg

Body weight incline situps, cabel crunches - 3sets

Was please with how this went, enjoying the switch to a proper barbell and bench but I'm holding tons of water right, also water bloats is a right bitch


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Squat - 60kg x10 100kg x5 100kg x5 100kg x1

Standing ham curl - 10kg 3sets, 10reps

reverse pec dec - 30kg x10 35kg x10

High/low pulley row superset - 3sets, 10reps 40kg, 45kg and 50kg..

T-bar - 20kg x10 30kg x10 55kg x6

Db row - 37kg x10 32kg x8 27kg x6

Rear shrug - 3sets, 120kg @15reps

Reverse bb curl - 3sets, 30kg @10reps

Wrist db curl - 16kg, 3sets @15reps


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Seated calves - 45kg 68kg 68kg x15

Leg press - 136kg x12 181kg x8 236kg x6

Squats - 57kg x10 102kg x5 102kg x5 112kg x5 122kg x3 (RPB)

Lunges 60kg to failure - didn't like these

Leg extension - 30kg x10 40kg x10 50kg x10 60kg x10 70kg x10 80kg x10 (PB)

Ima enjoy squatting twice a week I think, bough some met rx supreme whet earlier as needed a top up. I'm crawling about pretty much now...


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

u know ive read that the gastrocnemius (pretty sure its that one, if not its the other) doesnt get hit on seated calf raises, as ur leg needs to be straight for it to get stretched


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> u know ive read that the gastrocnemius (pretty sure its that one, if not its the other) doesnt get hit on seated calf raises, as ur leg needs to be straight for it to get stretched


Yeah didn't know that but I normally do both but standing was being used by about 5people with chicken legs and actually couldn't use tge easiest machine yet


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Yeah didn't know that but I normally do both but standing was being used by about 5people with chicken legs and actually couldn't use tge easiest machine yet


hahah fair one broski. we're gonna have to get a session together at some point this year lol


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> hahah fair one broski. we're gonna have to get a session together at some point this year lol


Rights we do lol, part of darlo you from?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> Rights we do lol, part of darlo you from?


darlo is relatively small mate lol i live in cockerton. in the actual main town part none of the outskirts


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> darlo is relatively small mate lol i live in cockerton. in the actual main town part none of the outskirts


The main town as in were all the shops are? Isn't that only 10-20minutes from the trains tations


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

small for now said:


> The main town as in were all the shops are? Isn't that only 10-20minutes from the trains tations


im a 25 min walk or 5-10 min bike ride from town centre. train station is bout 5 min walk from town centre


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> im a 25 min walk or 5-10 min bike ride from town centre. train station is bout 5 min walk from town centre


Yeah I think I remember where it all isd


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Flat bench - 60kg x10 70kg x10 80kg x8 90kg x4 100kg x1 + 1partial, no spotter and tri's are giving way easy, so switched to stretching movements

Flat cable fly - 15kg x8 3sets

Incline cable fly - 20kg x10 25kg x10 30kg x30

Top cable fly - 15kg x10 3sets.

Cable single preacher curl - 15kg x10 20kg x8 25kg x8 +5reps on each set, left arm only.

Top cable curl - 20kg x8, 3sets

Hammer db drop set

22.5kg

20kg

18kg

13kg

10kg all 5reps to 6reps each.

Db curl super superrrr set.

14kg x6

16kg x6

20kg x6

24kg x3

On bike doing half hours cardio, ooh I'm tired


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Bent over row - 20kg x10 40kg x10 60kg x8 100kg x3

DB row - 28kg x8 3sets

Deads, swapped for squats.

60kg x5 100kg x5 120kg x5 140kg x5 160kg x1 easy as now, 170kg x1 PB, yeah buddddy

Underhand narrow pull down. 50kg x10 60kg x10 75kg x8

Was super ****ed, done and dusted - loved my dead!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Done delts traps triceps earlier , will upload in morning


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Ohp - 50kgx10 65kgx10 80kgx8

Front raise all reps off 6 - 23kg, 20kg, 18kg, 15kg, 10kg

Side raise - 10kg x10 10kg x10 10kg x10

Face pull - 40kg x10 50kg x10 70kg x8

Bent over fly - 10kg x10 10kg x10 10kg x10

Db shrug, 3sets, 10reps - 37.5kg

Rear barbell shrug - 50kg x10 80kg x15 100kg x8

Db skulls - 14kg x6, 3sets

Pushdowns - 20kg, 25kg, 30kg x5

Could carry on, elbow joints are seriously dry and paibfull - right elbow kept locking to.

No training today, taking the other half out and ima get the 1kg meat meal


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

So today was erm interesting but ****e!

Leg press

114kgx10

159kg x10

204kgx10

250kgx6

272.5kgx5

295fail.

204kgx5

Was ****ed, squat rack now finally free

60kg x8

102kg x5

And stopped, eyes have gone deep dark red and I just thought I'd stop for my own well being.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

I feel im getting bigger, slowly but surely


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Debating on weather to switch to upper/lower 4day split or stronglifts/madcow


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

small for now said:


> Debating on weather to switch to upper/lower 4day split or stronglifts/madcow


You'd have to do madcow imo, you're past the strength you can gain on SLs

I'm still in denial you're only 16, T A N K.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> You'd have to do madcow imo, you're past the strength you can gain on SLs
> 
> I'm still in denial you're only 16, T A N K.


ive went with madcow, just adapted it to how I want

cheers mate!


----------

